# Interesting new Eschatology book, Survival And Resistance In Evangelical America



## Jerusalem Blade (Mar 26, 2021)

Interesting new book, _Survival And Resistance In Evangelical America: Christian Reconstruction In The Pacific Northwest_, by Crawford Gribben — featured in R.Scott Clark's Heidelblog.

Discussions on this will no doubt be of further interest!

Reactions: Informative 3


----------



## VictorBravo (Mar 26, 2021)

Well Steve, now I have another book to read.

We are right in the middle of this. Our church has made some sort of list that prompts calls from all over the country. People really want to move here.

I have to break it to them that some of the biggest meth busts in two states happen in our little valley. But the fishing is good.


----------

